

10 dream directors to replace George Lucas on 'Star Wars: Episode 7' - jtoeman
http://www.hitfix.com/news/10-dream-directors-to-replace-george-lucas-on-star-wars-episode-7

======
jtoeman
BTW - after seeing MI:4, my pick would be Brad Bird. As much as I'd like to
see Guillermo or Chris Nolan do it, I just think they'd bring the wrong energy
to it. SW is supposed to be Fun, not dark and brooding (part of why ep1-3 suck
so much IMHO)

